# Baked Rice Pudding



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Ingredients*

2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup cooked rice
1 cup milk

*Method*

Place cooked rice at the bottom of an ovenproof dish
Mix eggs, milk and sugar in a jug
Pour over rice till rice is covered
Sprinkle with nutmeg
Bake at 200c (392f) and bake for 40 minutes


----------



## kadesma (Nov 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


 Looks good Kylie plus one thing I ask for EASY!!!!
Thank you
kades


----------



## Siegal (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks will try one day despite the fact my husband won't eat anything with pudding in the name....I would call it custard but the rice may tip  him off...

I on the other hand love rice pudding. In my top 5


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you CJ xx

Yes, it is ever so simple, but tastes so nice 

Mum has been making it for years and years, now we have been too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Seigal, I hope you can try it at least, even if hubby wont have a bar of it


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Thanks will try one day despite the fact my husband won't eat anything with pudding in the name....I would call it custard but the rice may tip him off...
> 
> I on the other hand love rice pudding. In my top 5


 
It is not Rice Pudding, but "*Custard With Seasoned Rice*." Type up the recipe with the new name and leave it around where he will see it. I bet he will ask you to make it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love rice pudding, thanks Kylie!

Now if I can just remember where the tapioca is...

Just kidding...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Your very welcome Fiona


----------



## Siegal (Nov 17, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> It is not Rice Pudding, but "Custard With Seasoned Rice." Type up the recipe with the new name and leave it around where he will see it. I bet he will ask you to make it.



Haha. I'll try but.....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice, Kylie!  I love rice pudding too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks DL 

An oldie but a goodie...and the easiest one I have made yet!

The ones you make in the saucepan take so long and you have to stir them so much and consistently

This one, just prepare it all and whack it in the oven, too easy! 

We usually make this when we have had rice with our main meal and we use the rice that is leftover and since it is already cooked, perfect!


----------



## Fatima (Nov 19, 2012)

Love rice pudding. I recently made an indian inspired version with coconut milk and cardomon, it was awsome


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 12, 2013)

Addie said:


> It is not Rice Pudding, but "*Custard With Seasoned Rice*." Type up the recipe with the new name and leave it around where he will see it. I bet he will ask you to make it.


My friend's little boy won't have rice pudding at any price. He will, however, eat several large helpings of creamed rice, if he's allowed. Yes, you've guessed it - it's the same thing.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes,  I would eat two helpings too, if I could.  We make Rice Pudding  just like your recipe.  I like to sprinkle cinnamon on top before it goes in the oven.   I think my MIL used nutmeg, but I / we prefer cinnamon.   I think a little cardamon would be terrific too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 12, 2013)

I sometimes put the mix of nutmeg and cinnamon


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 13, 2013)

I like to add golden raisins that have steeped in hot water first to the pudding as it comes out of the oven. Could also use dried chopped apricots any dried fruit that is light in color. Regular raisins or craisins disclor the pudding. [pink being not so bad]                                 Baked rice pudding one of my favorites.                                        mysterychef.


----------



## scotty71 (Jun 13, 2013)

that's thy style  my mom used to make-- thanks for the  recipe


----------



## Janet H (Jun 13, 2013)

My local indian restaurant serves a rice pudding that's made with basmati rice, milk, cardamom and tiny shreds of orange rind - it's topped with toasted almond chunks and just fabulous.

I grew up eating the version with egg but have to say I now prefer the variety that is cooked in milk - it's a cream more than a custard.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> I like to add golden raisins that have steeped in hot water first to the pudding as it comes out of the oven. Could also use dried chopped apricots any dried fruit that is light in color. Regular raisins or craisins disclor the pudding. [pink being not so bad] Baked rice pudding one of my favorites. mysterychef.


 
My daughter love rice and bread puddings with raisins. I hate raisins. It is to me, like biting into wet bugs. YUK, YUK, AND YUK!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2013)

This would make a nice breakfast on a cold rainy morning!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 13, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


 

This sounds so good and so simple !

2 questions Kylie ... cover while baking?   Also, does the baking dish need to be greased?

Thanks for the share .. will make this as soon as the tapioca pudding is all gone !


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> This sounds so good and so simple !
> 
> 2 questions Kylie ... cover while baking? Also, does the baking dish need to be greased?
> 
> Thanks for the share .. will make this as soon as the *tapioca* pudding is all gone !


 
 I think I found your missing tapioca PF!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think I found your missing tapioca PF!


 
Addie !!!   You told on me !!!!  Now I'll be lookin' over my shoulder all the time !  

It's ok .. come on over any old time PF ... I am the only one who eats it here and I'd be happy to share !


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 14, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> This sounds so good and so simple !
> 
> 2 questions Kylie ... cover while baking?   Also, does the baking dish need to be greased?
> 
> Thanks for the share .. will make this as soon as the tapioca pudding is all gone !



Mrs L, you dont need to cover the pudding whilst cooking it in the oven and no you dont need to grease the baking dish as you put lots of milk in there which prevents sticking to bad


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think I found your missing tapioca PF!





MrsLMB said:


> Addie !!!   You told on me !!!!  Now I'll be lookin' over my shoulder all the time !
> 
> It's ok .. come on over any old time PF ... I am the only one who eats it here and I'd be happy to share !



Actually...I finally found that missing tapioca...now I have gobs of it.  Have to start making some...next free minute I get.  I love tapioca Mrs. LMB!!!  I stir Ovaltine into it, makes Shrek smile.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 15, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Mrs L, you dont need to cover the pudding whilst cooking it in the oven and no you dont need to grease the baking dish as you put lots of milk in there which prevents sticking to bad


 
Thanks Kylie !!  Can't wait to try this.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually...I finally found that missing tapioca...now I have gobs of it. Have to start making some...next free minute I get. I love tapioca Mrs. LMB!!! I stir Ovaltine into it, makes Shrek smile.


 
Oh me too PF .. I've been known to sneak chocolate into it too.  I love cinnamon in it and Kahlua is a super nice touch 

I've not had Ovaltine in years ... I may have to go get some .. used to love it as a kid.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 15, 2013)

Your very welcome Mrs L, I am sure you will love it


----------



## scotty71 (Jun 16, 2013)

KYLIE-- We made your rice pudding today. I haven't had that style  for longer than I can remember. IT IS DELICIOUS.

  I hate the  rice glue that is served in most eating places.


----------



## drmaz (Jun 17, 2013)

LOVE rice pudding. Will definitely give this a try - especially like that its baked in the oven and does not require an hour of stirring on the hob. Nowadays I tend to add cardamom, rose water and a little rasperry jam to serve... and as its now winter here its perfect for a cosy evening around the fire. Thank you


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 17, 2013)

scotty71 said:


> KYLIE-- We made your rice pudding today. I haven't had that style  for longer than I can remember. IT IS DELICIOUS.



Scotty, I am so pleased you enjoyed it and thank you for your lovely comment 

It is very simple but very tasty


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 17, 2013)

drmaz said:


> LOVE rice pudding. Will definitely give this a try - especially like that its baked in the oven and does not require an hour of stirring on the hob. Nowadays I tend to add cardamom, rose water and a little rasperry jam to serve... and as its now winter here its perfect for a cosy evening around the fire. Thank you



Drmaz, yes, please do try it, I am sure you wont be disappointed


----------

